# My Onkyo Setup in Living Room :)



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

Hello People,

This is my first Home Theater setup ever 

I've setup this in my Living room, been really busy this weekend watching my bluray and testing the system 

Well........ all I wanted to say about this system is here in this thread: http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/av-home-theater/70969-onkyo-ht-s3500-personal-review.html

There are some small corrections to be made in the arrangement, like Carpet on the floor  Hanging the satellites on wall, and then am pretty much done, but until then I couldnt wait to share 

All said and done here are the pics from my Living Room :T

Front Left and Right
Center
Sub-woofer


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

Surround Left & Right
Placed on the table to the right of couch and another one placed to the left hand rest of couch.
Actually theres an aquarium table just beside the couch on the left side, am placing the left surround on that table and not on the couch hand rest


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

The Receiver


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Looks like a nice start. I would make sure your avr doesn't get to hot in its current position it may need more ventilation to be safe.


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

more coming ........


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

B- one said:


> Looks like a nice start. I would make sure your avr doesn't get to hot in its current position it may need more ventilation to be safe.


Thank you B-One ..... nice tip from you  thanx

I will look into it


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Looking good. Also make sure to keep it at 4ohm to cut down on the heat.


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

These are the movies i've been checking


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

afterlife2 said:


> Looking good. Also make sure to keep it at 4ohm to cut down on the heat.


Thank you afterlife 
will check on that as well


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

One thing, Aquarian -- I'm not sure if switching the impedance to "4 ohms" will actually cut DOWN on the heat put out by your Onkyo...as I understand it, LOWERING the impedance will make the amp work harder thus producing more heat...:huh:

These "impedance" selectors in some receivers are merely "voltage cutters" that simply sap power out of the amps and nothing more -- most of the time people will recommend always leaving these at 8 ohms so that the unit can/will deliver full power to the speaker system. If anything, buyers should be more concerned with MATCHING the right speakers with the right amps/receivers -- in other words, if someone buys notoriously difficult-to-drive speakers like Polk's LSi series, he or she shouldn't really be looking at a low-powered or "entry level" receiver to drive them because those speakers have low impedance loads and (I think) low sensitivity as well...so care should be taken in buying the right amp/receiver for them...

Just my two cents. Looking forward to seeing your HT room pics!


----------



## bamabum (Dec 7, 2012)

Aquarian,

I really like you setup. The couch and table are awesome. The modern style is very nice. Even the TV stand is pretty cool. I see the Budda, bamboo plant, and fan and it reminds me of good times with friends from your area. I have many friends from Hyderabad in the IT industry. 

Can you post a clear picture of the display case behind the couch?

What is the gold circular item to the right of the TV?


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

Osage_Winter said:


> One thing, Aquarian -- I'm not sure if switching the impedance to "4 ohms" will actually cut DOWN on the heat put out by your Onkyo...as I understand it, LOWERING the impedance will make the amp work harder thus producing more heat...:huh:
> 
> These "impedance" selectors in some receivers are merely "voltage cutters" that simply sap power out of the amps and nothing more -- most of the time people will recommend always leaving these at 8 ohms so that the unit can/will deliver full power to the speaker system. If anything, buyers should be more concerned with MATCHING the right speakers with the right amps/receivers -- in other words, if someone buys notoriously difficult-to-drive speakers like Polk's LSi series, he or she shouldn't really be looking at a low-powered or "entry level" receiver to drive them because those speakers have low impedance loads and (I think) low sensitivity as well...so care should be taken in buying the right amp/receiver for them...
> 
> Just my two cents. Looking forward to seeing your HT room pics!


Thank you for the info Osage 
and sorry for late reply


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

bamabum said:


> Aquarian,
> 
> I really like you setup. The couch and table are awesome. The modern style is very nice. Even the TV stand is pretty cool. I see the Budda, bamboo plant, and fan and it reminds me of good times with friends from your area. I have many friends from Hyderabad in the IT industry.
> 
> ...


hey bamabum 

thank you for liking my stuff 
Sure I will take a pic of it and post it.
the circular item is lord nataraj statue  I somehow like it 

sorry for late reply 

didnt check this thread for a while


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Aquarian said:


> Thank you for the info Osage
> and sorry for late reply


:T


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

A little update 

I got surprise yesterday evening when I reached home after work.
Wifey bought the carpet and cleaned out all the nonsense in the living room and arranged my HT properly.


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

Aquarian said:


> A little update
> 
> I got surprise yesterday evening when I reached home after work.
> Wifey bought the carpet and cleaned out all the nonsense in the living room and arranged my HT properly.


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Aquarian looking good. My advice is to put your Onkyo on the bottom shelf to get more air circulation.


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

afterlife2 said:


> Aquarian looking good. My advice is to put your Onkyo on the bottom shelf to get more air circulation.


Thank you Joe 
Thanks for the tip, I will do that when I find time next week


----------



## afterlife2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Aquarian said:


> Thank you Joe
> Thanks for the tip, I will do that when I find time next week


Don't forget.:foottap: :rofl2:


----------

